# Military Brass



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have to use different recipies when using military brass due to the thickness of the walls. I am loading 223 rounds and have heard I might have to watch out for this is there any truth to it. Also he said something about primer pocket needs to cleaned or something due to crimping or something. Any thoughts, I am very new to the game. Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Pistolhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

It doesnt make any differance unless using a max load ,unless its a max load & you worked up a load with lets say Winchester brass then try to use mil. brass then just back off powder a 1/2 grain and work back up. The primer pocket you will need to reem out the crimp ,theres a tool to buy from Dillon but pricey ! I just found a tile bore bit that had the right bevel and give it a few twists ,just enough to take out the crimp .A regular drill bit works too at a slow speed on a cordless.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you hold it in your hand or due you need someting to hold it? Does it just pop out in one piece? Does anyone know what size bit to use for a 223? Thanks again!!!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I would just go buy some decent brass and not deal with that pain in the ***.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the past they told us to back off ten percent when loading military brass. However, I noticed my military brass was slower over the chronograph when I did that. I purchased about 700 Winchester brass last year and have about 2000 military brass. Most was LC (Lake City). I used one of my ball powders that pours easily and filled the military brass right to the top. Then I poured from it into my Winchester brass, and it filled right to the top. I think LC and Winchester evidently have the same inside dimensions. Anyway, I load them the same now, and get no pressure signs from the LC brass, further, the velocity is the same now. 
I would suggest comparing the military brass you have with factory brass. Use a ball powder, or some salt, whatever works. I see the Lee manual now gives cubic centimeter measurements for all cartridges. Some people say use water to measure volume.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it possible to remove the crimp with the dillon before you remove the primer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No. If you want to do it without damaging anything buy the Lee deprimer that you use a hammer with. Actually I found an old screwdriver that fit in the neck of an empty case (matched bore diameter) then ground the end down on my electric grinder. I then drilled a large hole in a six inch chunk of 2X4 and a small hole in the middle. Just a tap with a hammer deprimed. After about four or five I had to lift the 2X4 and push the empty primers to the side. I then used the RCBS primer pocket reamer to remove the crimp. Now I use the primer pocket swagger with my press.


----------

